# 5806v won't even crank without key.



## Brianbehlen (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a viper 5806v and a 2002 trailblazer. I am using a xpresskit dlpkgm as the bypass module.

Everything seems to work, unlock lock and the alarm. My issue is that the remote start won't crank without the key in the on position. If I have the key in the on position it cranks and starts right up. The security light doesn't display if I don't put the key in.

What I noticed is when I turn the key to on the pink wire energizes and remote start works. If I don't turn the key or leave it out it does not energize. Therefore does not even crank. I hope this all makes sense.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brianbehlen (Jun 5, 2016)

I figure it's either a setting in the viper or I connected a wire wrong. I have the thick pink from the rs harness and the small pink from the 24 wire harness along with the pink from the dlpkgm harness wired together to the pink on the truck harness. I followed, knowing that it uses a different viper model but matched the wires to my model first. http://forums.trailvoy.com/showthread.php?t=65742#/enter


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Your programming of the bypass is not correct, hence why it does not start without the key in the ignition.


----------

